# Rape Fantasy



## bogeyj (May 29, 2014)

a lot of women have rape fantasies, thats a fact. but where does this desire come from? 

is it a result of this 'patriarchal system' and 'rape culture'? is it from some genetic memory when we were cavemen and the alpha males would just sling women over their shoulder and have their way with them?

why is it the most popular fantasy for women?


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Women in the forum, please speak up. I cannot believe you fantasize with rape. It is regarded as one of the worst things you can do to another human being.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Idk. Why do people have fetishes?


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't know about other women, but I most certainly don't..


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> I'd like to be raped by John Lennon.


If you want it is not rape. Catch 22, bottom line no one wants to get raped rofl


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I've never fantasized about rape. The idea of it is kinda funny. I could never act that well to make it seem like I'm being raped. I mean I don't get sex often so why would I fake not wanting it? I want to enjoy every second of it.

Maybe it's a fantasy for older women who are bored with their sex lives.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

It is an extreme act of male aggression. It is the epitome of "being Alpha".


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh SAS...whatever next opcorn


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe it's some extreme bsdm stuff.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Women want to be dominated by a man, not raped. Why do you think nice guys finish last?


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

After i watched that movie Irreversible i started to have rape fantasies . I wish i never watched that movie .


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

It's probably the desire *some* of us have to be dominated.


----------



## AnetaBenkston (Feb 14, 2015)

Sleeper92 said:


> After i watched that movie Irreversible i started to have rape fantasies . I wish i never watched that movie .


I wanted to puke after watching that scene .If you ask me that movie proved that Monica Belluci is more than just a pretty face.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes. My fantasy is to be tamed by an attractive and athletic-looking female.


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

Having known someone who was raped, I can assure you that being raped is not a fantasy or something anybody wants. It's an awful and traumatising experience and it makes me sick just thinking about it.


----------



## Ruderz (Jan 27, 2015)

thetah said:


> Having known someone who was raped, I can assure you that being raped is not a fantasy or something anybody wants. It's an awful and traumatising experience and it makes me sick just thinking about it.


This a million times over.

I can't understand why anyone would want to fantasise/roleplay it, or even joke about it.

It doesn't necessarily mean they are weird for fantasising about it, just that I can't see why. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I've talked to girls who have rape fantasies but not that extreme and like someone said it's not technically 'rape'. By definition no one want's that. But I think some girls like those kinds of fantasies because it takes all of the emotional constraints out of it. Girls want to have sex but there's social and emotional aspects attached to it that make it difficult to get. A girl with a rape fantasy can sidestep all of that and get to have sex and not feel guilty about it. Guilt free sex basically. And of course some girls like to be dominated during sex. 
Anyway I'm speculating. I think what's behind peoples various fantasies are sometimes a mystery even to themselves. 
And I'd like to point out that people have fantasies about things they don't literally want in real life all the time. I'm sure a lot of guys have had fantasies about war and fighting. But really being in a war is not something anyone would actually want unless they are really clueless.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone ever see "Burning Palms", (its a few mini-movies) in it a girl is raped, the guy drops his wallet, then she tracks him down. He doesn't know she knows it was him. It gets weird, and she "wants" to b raped again basically. Its anti-rape of course, throwing the brutal nature in your face.

I really like the beautiful teen girl thats in another part of that movie with Rosamund Pike and Dylan Mcdemmort.

Anyways what are the stats on girls and rape fantasies ??????

I'm pretty sure sex only happens in porn anyways, and do girls even play with themselves?????? So sounds unlikely to me.


----------



## Vivi10 (Sep 18, 2014)

Wasn't there a study done that showed a significant amount of female rape victims reported feeling sexually aroused during the ordeal? Like someone had already mentioned its the sheer dominance that turns on women and what is more dominant than a man taking her by will?


----------



## bogeyj (May 29, 2014)

Vivi10 said:


> Wasn't there a study done that showed a significant amount of female rape victims reported feeling sexually aroused during the ordeal? Like someone had already mentioned its the sheer dominance that turns on women and what is more dominant the man taking her by will?


now thats interesting


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Vivi10 said:


> Wasn't there a study done that showed a significant amount of female rape victims reported feeling sexually aroused during the ordeal? Like someone had already mentioned its the sheer dominance that turns on women and what is more dominant than a man taking her by will?


But sexual arousal doesn't equal pleasure. Having an orgasm doesn't mean it was enjoyable. Our body responds to a lot of things whether we like it or not. I would imagine none of them felt mentally connected to the responses of their body.

I think some people just want to be dominated. By someone they trust and/or have discussed the idea with. I don't think anyone actually wants to be raped. But I guess that's obvious.


----------



## bogeyj (May 29, 2014)

feels said:


> *But sexual arousal doesn't equal pleasure. Having an orgasm doesn't mean it was enjoyable.* Our body responds to a lot of things whether we like it or not. I would imagine none of them felt mentally connected to the responses of their body.
> 
> I think some people just want to be dominated. By someone they trust and/or have discussed the idea with. I don't think anyone actually wants to be raped. But I guess that's obvious.


what? I honestly can't even wrap my head around that :|


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

bogeyj said:


> what? I honestly can't even wrap my head around that :|


I don't really know how else to explain it and I don't know exactly why it happens. Maybe it has something to do with the intense fear being experienced at the time. Maybe it's a way our body is trying to protect us. It's a physical response like any other and it's not in our control. It's also a reaction that can deeply confuse people because they can't even explain the reason, but they feel guilt. But it's safe to say nobody is enjoying this ****. It's traumatic and horrible and an orgasm in this situation doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

bogeyj said:


> what? I honestly can't even wrap my head around that :|


Because physical sensations are physical, they're not within your mental control. Jumping in ice water will feel cold no matter how badly you don't want to feel cold. Arousal is a physical response to a physical action and has nothing to do with enjoyment or pleasure.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Gosh. Can you fathom that having an orgasm is a reflex response to stimuli? It's not complicated. Lots of rape and incest victims have become sexually aroused. It doesn't mean they wanted it or get off on being abused. And by the way, it happens to both male and female victims.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Calling it a rape fantasy is really a misnomer. Moreover a lot of different fantasies that involve domination end up getting classed as 'rape fantasies.' Much less women have full on rape fantasies where they are forced into having sex and don't enjoy it (aversive instead of erotic.) A study a couple of years ago on 300~ women suggested around 9% of women they asked had fantasies like that occasionally. Far less than those who have erotic 'rape' fantasies.

Some of the theories:

1. it allows women to sexually fantasise guilt free which was backed up in an old study but more recent ones do not suggest this (probably because we live in a more sexpositive culture than in the past.)

2. Another is that women like to feel incredibly desirable, pretty common information really. You've got quotes like this:

“The desire of the man is for the woman, but the desire of the woman is for the desire of the man.”

3. excitement/fear/and arousal are all closely linked in the brain. 

4. It's more about enjoying taboo elements of the fantasy like sex in public, or having sex while being married.

(Also it's only the third most popular fantasy supposedly not the first.)


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh dear.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

basically



wrongnumber said:


> Gosh. Can you fathom that having an orgasm is a reflex response to stimuli? It's not complicated. Lots of rape and incest victims have become sexually aroused. It doesn't mean they wanted it or get off on being abused. And by the way, it happens to both male and female victims.


----------



## bogeyj (May 29, 2014)

wrongnumber said:


> *Gosh. Can you fathom that having an orgasm is a reflex response to stimuli?* It's not complicated. Lots of rape and incest victims have become sexually aroused. It doesn't mean they wanted it or get off on being abused. And by the way, it happens to both male and female victims.


no I can't


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

HanSolo said:


> I'm pretty sure sex only happens in porn anyways, and do girls even play with themselves?????? So sounds unlikely to me


lol I'm with you on this one


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

dadadoom said:


> Women in the forum, please speak up. I cannot believe you fantasize with rape. It is regarded as one of the worst things you can do to another human being.


It's real. One of the few women I've been with sexually wasn't too thrilled that I wouldn't choke her half-unconscious. She also wanted me to tie her to a tree outside and "rape" her that way. She wanted to go out into the woods and act out me "hunting her down". That relationship didn't last long.



losthismarbles said:


> I've talked to girls who have rape fantasies but not that extreme and like someone said it's not technically 'rape'. By definition no one want's that. But I think some girls like those kinds of fantasies because it takes all of the emotional constraints out of it. Girls want to have sex but there's social and emotional aspects attached to it that make it difficult to get. A girl with a rape fantasy can sidestep all of that and get to have sex and not feel guilty about it. Guilt free sex basically.


 That makes no sense. Anyone, male or female, can have sex without guilt. Nothing about fetishes or fantasy contributes to not feeling guilty about it.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

PGVan said:


> It's real. One of the few women I've been with sexually wasn't too thrilled that I wouldn't choke her half-unconscious. She also wanted me to tie her to a tree outside and "rape" her that way. She wanted to go out into the woods and act out me "hunting her down". That relationship didn't last long.


That's insane and despicable. I would appreciate if you'd put in a good word for me.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> That's insane and despicable. I would appreciate if you'd put in a good word for me.


lol?^

not sure if this is relevant, but I thought I'd share it because it's funny and so true.

Here's something you never hear a guy say: "Stop sucking my ****, or I'll call the police!" - George Carlin


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

forgetmylife said:


> lol?^
> 
> not sure if this is relevant, but I thought I'd share it because it's funny and so true.
> 
> Here's something you never hear a guy say: "Stop sucking my ****, or I'll call the police!" - George Carlin


So you believe there are no men who feel violated or traumatized from being subjected to forced oral sex?


----------



## bogeyj (May 29, 2014)

forgetmylife said:


> lol?^
> 
> not sure if this is relevant, but I thought I'd share it because it's funny and so true.
> 
> *Here's something you never hear a guy say: "Stop sucking my ****, or I'll call the police!" - George Carlin*


lol


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Shameful said:


> So you believe there are no men who feel violated or traumatized from being subjected to forced oral sex?


idk... probably not, everyone's different

I do know though that that quote would apply to me (for the most part), even if it was a guy or female I did not like, and I'm not homosexual etc..

it's mainly meant to be funny, although I also find it to be true (at least for myself, being what I think is the average guy)

probably applies because often times what arouses a man sexually is not necessarily connected to emotion


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't think the majority of girls fantasize about legit rape. I doubt most of their fantasies consist of being forced by a friend or being dragged into a back alley by some freak.

Presumably, they instead dream about Mr. Dreamy coming along and reading her mind to know that she already wants him and then is just a bit forceful about it all.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Talks about rape fantasy or rape... What would SAS be without these topics?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Calling it a rape fantasy is really a misnomer. Moreover a lot of different fantasies that involve domination end up getting classed as 'rape fantasies.' Much less women have full on rape fantasies where they are forced into having sex and don't enjoy it (aversive instead of erotic.) A study a couple of years ago on 300~ women suggested around 9% of women they asked had fantasies like that occasionally. Far less than those who have erotic 'rape' fantasies.
> 
> Some of the theories:
> 
> ...


Agreed.

You can't rape someone who wants to be "raped", so therefore they're not fantasizing about actual rape. They're more likely fantasizing about being taken, more or less "forcefully", by some guy they're attracted to. Many women are attracted to the idea of a man, who they are attracted to, being so drawn to them that they can barely control themselves(at least in theory). It makes them feel "special" and desired. I think it often has more to do with that than the sex. Just look at all the girls who fell in love with Edward in Twilight(who was pretty stalker-ish).


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Sleeper92 said:


> After i watched that movie Irreversible i started to have rape fantasies . I wish i never watched that movie .





AnetaBenkston said:


> I wanted to puke after watching that scene .If you ask me that movie proved that Monica Belluci is more than just a pretty face.


Random fact of the day - the wang in the rape scene was entirely CGI.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Random fact of the day - the wang in the rape scene was entirely CGI.


by the time i i got to the d*** part i was in shock i didn't even notice it the first time i watched it .


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

PGVan said:


> That makes no sense. Anyone, male or female, can have sex without guilt. Nothing about fetishes or fantasy contributes to not feeling guilty about it.


I'm going to have to say that's outright wrong. 
Whether or not my reasoning for why girls have rape fantasies is right or not, I know many people feel guilty or shame about having sex and their sexual fantasies. I'm sure there are people who don't, but I'm willing to bet the majority do at least to some extent.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

losthismarbles said:


> I'm going to have to say that's outright wrong.
> Whether or not my reasoning for why girls have rape fantasies is right or not, I know many people feel guilty or shame about having sex and their sexual fantasies. I'm sure there are people who don't, but I'm willing to bet the majority do at least to some extent.


I'd bet on those feeing guilty about just having sex are in quite a large minority. This isn't the 1950s anymore, and anyone who still has that kind of attitude towards sex was wrongly taught as a child that sex is bad.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

PGVan said:


> I'd bet on those feeing guilty about just having sex are in quite a large minority. This isn't the 1950s anymore, and anyone who still has that kind of attitude towards sex was wrongly taught as a child that sex is bad.


Oh no, sorry that's not what i mean. I don't mean to say that there are a lot of people who think generic sex is bad or wrong or feel guilty about just plain sex with someone like their spouse or boy/girlfriend or whatever. But people have fantasies that go far beyond that. Like people having fantasies about multiple partners, or extramarital sex, or who like to be dominated, or anything that isn't seen as acceptable by society standards. There's another thread on here I saw about fantasizing about incest. And another thread about a lady who feels like she's a pedophile because she's attracted to 17 year old guys. Then there's stuff like ****-shaming, hate for homosexuals and the like. People are ashamed and feel guilty about their sexuality and their desires. People will find ways to absolve themselves of that guilt/shame in their fantasies sometimes. Like maybe if someone forced them to do it, or they don't have control of the situation, or whatever.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

dadadoom said:


> If you want it is not rape. Catch 22, bottom line no one wants to get raped rofl


This video should clear things up -


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

PGVan said:


> That makes no sense. Anyone, male or female, can have sex without guilt. Nothing about fetishes or fantasy contributes to not feeling guilty about it.


Nah, it makes perfect sense. Many men don't find it attractive when women have slept with a lot of different men and had lots of casual sex. They like the idea of women who have had sex with very few men and only in committed relationships. They present a risk to them otherwise so while there are exceptions, I don't think it'll ever be the norm for men not to care.

So some women who want to sleep with a lot of men, or be indiscriminate about sex, have a lot of guilt about it because they wonder why they're not worth as much in men's in general's eyes or societies eyes, as the women who haven't had as much sex.

Because each gender's worth in society is largely based on our sex appeal.

Moreover other women will badmouth women who sleep around a lot because they feel like these women reflect badly on them, because they're jealous of the attention they're getting, or because they're not conforming to the invisible rules. A bit like when guys call other guys 'gay' and that's considered an insult.

And almost everyone reinforces this framework.

/hard truths.

Oh and on top of _that_, American culture in particular is still really Christianised so you've got all the socialised layered morality on top.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I always love your posts Persephone.



Persephone The Dread said:


> "The desire of the man is for the woman, but the desire of the woman is for the desire of the man."


This is pretty much the way my brain works. My rape fantasies are power fantasies: the more I drive a man mad with lust, the more power I have over him. I love the thought of making a man "snap". I'm willing to accept the possibility that that's an unhealthy fantasy. :lol

Rape fantasies, in a way, are the exact opposite of real rape. Superficially, they may look the same, but being the submissive party in a rape fantasy isn't that much different from being the dominant party: I imagine a man that I'd like to have sex with, then I make them do to me whatever I want them to do. It's just an intensification of a submissive's natural sexual desire.

By contrast, in a real rape, a person you _don't_ want to have sex with is doing things to you that you _don't_ want to have done to you. It's a mirror image of a rape fantasy, which is why one can be intensely satisfying and the other intensely traumatizing. I enjoy my fantasies, but if someone were to try something IRL I wouldn't hesitate to turn them into lampshades.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah, it makes perfect sense. Many men don't find it attractive when women have slept with a lot of different men and had lots of casual sex. They like the idea of women who have had sex with very few men and only in committed relationships. They present a risk to them otherwise so while there are exceptions, I don't think it'll ever be the norm for men not to care.


I'd love to live in a world where women were the ones who got praised for "conquering" men. Nothing sexier to me than a woman who takes what she wants. Especially if it happens to be me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

truant said:


> I always love your posts Persephone.


Thanks, I like your posts a lot too


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I would have liked to be raped by this guy


----------



## bogeyj (May 29, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> This video should clear things up -


lol, sadly true


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I find rape fantasies hot (whether it's guy on girl, girl on guy, etc.) when it's one person making someone sexually excited against their will. It might start off with the "victim" feeling disgusted, scared, or embarrassed but then they start enjoying it and asking for more. I'm not sure why I like that kind of thing. I don't usually imagine myself being "raped" but I've read a lot of sex stories like that.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I find rape fantasies hot (whether it's guy on girl, girl on guy, etc.) when it's one person making someone sexually excited against their will. It might start off with the "victim" feeling disgusted, scared, or embarrassed but then they start enjoying it and asking for more. I'm not sure why I like that kind of thing. I don't usually imagine myself being "raped" but I've read a lot of sex stories like that.


I think in the right circumstances, fear can be a turn on. Like the nervous excitement of a first date turning into super hot sex


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Yes. My fantasy is to be tamed by an attractive and athletic-looking female.


I nearly spit out my coffee when reading this. I find it hilarious how this one sentence seems so cold and calculating, possibly sarcastic, but is very accurate. Who doesn't want rough sex from an athletic and attractive god/goddess?



> I'd bet on those feeing guilty about just having sex are in quite a large minority. This isn't the 1950s anymore, and anyone who still has that kind of attitude towards sex was wrongly taught as a child that sex is bad.


You'd be amazed how screwed up modern people are. It takes decades to get out of the dark ages. If a woman says she enjoys sex, she still risks being called a ****. Of course, the social retards calling her that are either 1) insecure females or 2) guys who will not be included in her list of candidates.



mjkittredge said:


> I think in the right circumstances, fear can be a turn on.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have rape fantasies. Being forced against my will to perform sex acts is one of my biggest turn ons.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I find rape fantasies hot (whether it's guy on girl, girl on guy, etc.) when it's one person making someone sexually excited against their will. It might start off with the "victim" feeling disgusted, scared, or embarrassed but then they start enjoying it and asking for more. I'm not sure why I like that kind of thing. I don't usually imagine myself being "raped" but I've read a lot of sex stories like that.


Well again (like my video shows haha) the real factor here is who is doing it.. Real rape is basically always going to be someone that you don't want.. whereas most rape fantasies are more about this isn't when and where they had in mind...


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

probably offline said:


> Agreed.
> 
> You can't rape someone who wants to be "raped", so therefore they're not fantasizing about actual rape. They're more likely fantasizing about being taken, more or less "forcefully", by some guy they're attracted to. Many women are attracted to the idea of a man, who they are attracted to, being so drawn to them that they can barely control themselves(at least in theory). It makes them feel "special" and desired. I think it often has more to do with that than the sex. Just look at all the girls who fell in love with Edward in Twilight(who was pretty stalker-ish).


^^ Yeah this is what I think women mean when they say they want a rape fantasy.

Though this is a deal breaker / filter for me. If you want me to take you forcefully then you're not my type.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> Well again (like my video shows haha) the real factor here is who is doing it.. Real rape is basically always going to be someone that you don't want.. whereas most rape fantasies are more about this isn't when and where they had in mind...


Well I like the thought of someone getting "raped" by someone they don't want touching them, due to it being taboo (maybe some kind of incest or a huge age gap) or they're enemies, etc. The victim just ends up liking it because the pleasure is too good. But I guess in order for them to start enjoying it, they must have had some kind of attraction for the person deep down all along?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Well I like the thought of someone getting "raped" by someone they don't want touching them, due to it being taboo (maybe some kind of incest or a huge age gap) or they're enemies, etc. The victim just ends up liking it because the pleasure is too good. But I guess in order for them to start enjoying it, they must have had some kind of attraction for the person deep down all along?


There is a cultural taboo against wanting to have sex with "ugly" people. For some people, the thought of having sex with someone they're not supposed to want to have sex with can be arousing. It's "shocking" and "disgusting", which is why it's a turn on. That added stimulation (disgust, shock, shame, etc.) can explain why it feels like there must be some sort of hidden attraction.

Re the talk of fear intensifying sexual desire: pretty much any strong emotion can be used this way. Shame, disgust, pain, guilt, anger, resentment, jealousy, embarrassment, humiliation, etc., are all very common means of intensifying sexual desire. Kinks are basically one or more of these strong emotions + sexual arousal.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Well I like the thought of someone getting "raped" by someone they don't want touching them, *due to it being taboo *(maybe some kind of incest or a huge *age gap*) *or they're enemies, etc*. The victim just ends up liking it because the pleasure is too good. But I guess in order for them to start enjoying it, they must have had some kind of attraction for the person deep down all along?


opcorn

(I'm just quoting all your posts now lol)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

truant said:


> There is a cultural taboo against wanting to have sex with "ugly" people. For some people, the thought of having sex with someone they're not supposed to want to have sex with can be arousing. It's "shocking" and "disgusting", which is why it's a turn on. That added stimulation (disgust, shock, shame, etc.) can explain why it feels like there must be some sort of hidden attraction.
> 
> Re the talk of fear intensifying sexual desire: pretty much any strong emotion can be used this way. *Shame, disgust, pain, guilt, anger, resentment, jealousy, embarrassment, humiliation, etc.*, are all very common means of intensifying sexual desire. Kinks are basically one or more of these strong emotions + sexual arousal.


Yeah, that makes sense. :yes
And to the bolded:


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. :yes
> And to the bolded:


You are like the coolest fap wizard ever.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Well I like the thought of someone getting "raped" by someone they don't want touching them, due to it being taboo (maybe some kind of incest or a huge age gap) or they're enemies, etc. The victim just ends up liking it because the pleasure is too good. But I guess in order for them to start enjoying it, they must have had some kind of attraction for the person deep down all along?


Yeah there is a difference between a surprise session with someone you like versus someone you find gross or just plain nasty trying to force themselves on you.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

losthismarbles said:


> You are like the coolest fap wizard ever.


Aww


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Aww


Oh course you are the only fap wizard I know. lol

But never the less


----------



## bogeyj (May 29, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Well I like the thought of someone getting "raped" by someone they don't want touching them, due to it being taboo (maybe some kind of incest or a huge age gap) or they're enemies, etc. The victim just ends up liking it because the pleasure is too good. But I guess in order for them to start enjoying it, they must have had some kind of attraction for the person deep down all along?


i'm gonna take a shot in the dark here and assume you watch A TON of hentai


----------



## HookedOnEbonics (Sep 3, 2014)

In sex, there is dominance and submissiveness.
it's a form of submission. Masochist.
Lots of girls love that stuff


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

My girlfriend used to get a certain excitement about me forcing it once in a while.. but it was pretty subjective.. There was a certain element of have to have her right now that turned her on, but if she really wasn't in the mood it just pissed her off more...

Still a huge difference between that and some random stranger with an STD forcing it on her out in some back alley somewhere.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

bogeyj said:


> i'm gonna take a shot in the dark here and assume you watch A TON of hentai


No, not "A TON." :lol


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't think it's a desire to get raped. No one wants to get raped obviously..that's why it's called rape lol. I think the thing with rape fetish is that its more about being dominated than anything else. It kinda falls very loosely into BDSM. It's like role playing...both parties are consenting so it's not actual rape that is the turn on, its more about rough sex and dominance.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> No, not "A TON." :lol


Why not?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> Why not?


Idk, I only watch/read hentai when I'm in the mood for it. Most of the time I prefer American porn. Or sex stories, which is where I read about the "rape" stuff.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I think people are confusing rough sex with "rape". I think women like rough sex NOT rape. Not that I have any experience at all because i'm still a virgin.


----------



## bogeyj (May 29, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> No, not "A TON." :lol


*looks at your username*

k. 

hentai in general is one big rape fantasy


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

bogeyj said:


> hentai in general is one big rape fantasy


Japan is one giant rape fantasy.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Spungo said:


> Japan is one giant rape fantasy.


----------



## bogeyj (May 29, 2014)

Spungo said:


> Japan is one giant rape fantasy.


true, lol


----------

